# Tau Crisis Suit Loadout Titles and Names



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

Saw a few more people unfamiliar with the suit loadout titles so here they are...
Sunforge: Twinlinked Fusion Blaster
Deathrain: Twinlinked Missile Pod
Burning Eye: Twinlinked Plasma Rifle
Fireknife: Plasma Rifle + Missile Pod
Helios: Plasma Rifle + Fusion Blaster
Blinding Spear: Plasma Rifle + Burst Cannon
Fireforge: Missile Pod + Fusion Blaster
Firestorm: Missile Pod + Burst Cannon
Stormforge: Burst Cannon + Fusion Blaster
Thunderstorm: Airbursting Fragmentation Projector + Burst Cannon
Aurora: Cyclic Ion Blaster + Plasma Rifle
Ion Storm: Cyclic Ion Blaster + Burst Cannon
Fireknife-7: [Plasma Rifle, TL Missile Pod, HW Multitracker]
Fireknife-6: [TL Plasma Rilfe, Missile Pod, HW Multitracker]
Helios-6: [TL Plasma Rifle, Fusion Blaster, HW Multitracker]
Fireforge-8: [TL Fusion Blaster, Missile Pod, HW Multitracker]
Thunderstorm-5: [Airbursting Fragmentation Projector, TL Burst Cannon, HW Multitracker]

Thread title should cover all the probable searches


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

For the record, many of these are mentioned in our old Abbreviations Thread feel free to post them there as well


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I knew a few of these but I didn't realise there were that many lol. Good idea to put the names in one place though 

Is there an official source for the loadout names or are they just sort of made up?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Some are from a WD article published when Tau were originally released. Others are made up I think.

All are made up, obviously... some are made up by WD writers, others by people on the interweb.


----------

